# California shelter-golden ret. Female skinny will die!!!!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*To: [email protected]*
From: [email protected]
Date: Tue, 14 Jul 2009 09:12:10 -0600
*Subject: [animals-in-need-rescue] Golden RET. neglected / abandoned / now dies...SHE knows it!!! head hangs down..Rescue Needed Devore CA -Last call for Gentle Golden Girl to be PTS*


----- Original Message ----- 
From: P Bonham 
To: 
Subject: Rescue Needed Devore CA -Last call for Gentle Golden Girl to be PTS


PLEASE FORWARD TO ALL CONTACTS....DEVORE ALLOWS 7 DAYS AND TILL LITTLE GOLDEN GIRL IS NOW OUT OF TIME.....PLEASE FORWARD TO ALL CONTACTS. SOME OF THE VOLUNTEERS HAVE MET HER AND SAY SHE HAS A GOLDEN PERSONALITY. SHE HAS BEEN ABANDONED AND NEGLECTED AND STILL VERY SWEET. CONTACT DEVORE SHELTER...INFO BELOW



--- On Sun, 7/12/09, [email protected] <[email protected]> wrote:


From: [email protected] <[email protected]>
Subject: Devore CA -Last call for Gentle Golden Girl to be PTS
To: [email protected]
Date: Sunday, July 12, 2009, 5:11 AM


You have received this email at the request of [email protected] (71.105.121.9)
Please note, the sender’s email address has not been verified.
For further searches go to www.petharbor.com
This animal record may be found here
This DOG - ID#A429178



I am a female, gold Golden Retriever.

The shelter thinks I am about 2 years old.

I *have been at the shelter since Jun=2 030, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old. 
For more information about this animal, call:
San Bernardino County - Devore Shelter at (909) 887-8055
Ask for information about animal ID number A429178 
*



__._,_.___


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Forwarded the info to Homeward Bound GRR.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*jACKSON'S MOM*

JACKSON'S MOM

THANKS SO MUCH!
I forgot HOMEWARD BOUND AND THEY ARE THE BEST!

I REALLY HOPE someone can save her in time.
I also emailed Inland Empire Golden Ret., the CA GOlden Ret. Rescues and Calif. Ark. Ret. Effort.

I PRAY SOMEONE HELPS thiS poor SAD BABY IN TIME.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

oh dear... I can see her skinniness and ribs in the photo! I hope she can be rescued soon, she looks like a sweetie!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I feel so sorry for this girl, is there nothing that can be done, do we just have to wait and see if she gets a rescue in time.

I shouldn't read these threads, now I feel so sad for her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My first thought turned to HBGRR, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Only thing*

the only thing we CAN do is call and email rescues for her and let the shelter know we are trying.

THIS poor little WAIF REALLY DESERVES A CHANCE!


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

This dog is actually more of an aussie/shepherd/chow mix. It is safe and was pulled from the shelter by a rescue organization.

Deborah
Golden Rescue~California


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Nicolle said:


> This dog is actually more of an aussie/shepherd/chow mix. It is safe and was pulled from the shelter by a rescue organization.
> 
> Deborah
> Golden Rescue~California


Thank you for the update!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

thanks, Nicolle and Deborah for the update!!

Do you know if it was a Golden Rescue or a mixed breed Rescue!!

I am so very happy!!


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

I beleive it was a mixed breed rescue group.

Deborah


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nicolle*

Nicolle
Thanks so much!


----------

